# Development



## gearsofwar (Oct 24, 2011)

Why is there no roms in here and stuff: lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

I was actually wondering the same thing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## droid3r (Dec 8, 2011)

This the the general talk area. ROMS are in each of the respective phone variant forums

Sent from my GALAXY S 3 LTE


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

They aren't there either...he posted this there and the mods moved it Lolll

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------



## landshark (Aug 6, 2011)

Develop the ROMs yourself and there will be ROMs in the development section. LOL

Sent from the Shark Tank using RootzWiki


----------



## mmmeff (Aug 6, 2011)

please sign out and never come back

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## whogivsachit (Jan 14, 2012)

If you can't navigate a forum, maybe you shouldn't be thinking about putting roms on your phone...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

whogivsachit said:


> If you can't navigate a forum, maybe you shouldn't be thinking about putting roms on your phone...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


uncalled for?


----------



## bobloblaw1 (Jul 2, 2011)

BMc08GT said:


> uncalled for?


Probably good advice.

Sent from my htc_jewel using RootzWiki


----------



## Jaskwith (Oct 10, 2011)

Lollll

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using RootzWiki


----------

